# A2 counting game.



## CanadaBright (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright, here's my thoughts. With all of the collectors of A2's, and even "poor" guys like me who do not have an A2 for every day (or should that be night:thinking of the week; there are LOTS of A2's in signatures. I am wondering, as a group, how many of these beauties we own.

If you care to share, post how many in your stable, and add it to the running total. IE: if the last post above you had 7 total, and you have 2, post that you have 2, and that the total is now at 9.

I'll get it started:

I own :1
Board total :1

Thanks for playing.:thanks:


----------



## Barbarian (Sep 12, 2007)

I own 3
Board total is 4


----------



## CLHC (Sep 12, 2007)

Two (2) here. . .(_We're talking SureFire A2s right?_)


----------



## lightr07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I own 1 so total would be 7


----------



## Barbarian (Sep 12, 2007)

lightr07 said:


> I own 1 so total would be 6


correct total is 7


----------



## bonvivantmike (Sep 12, 2007)

I own one.

New total: 8.


----------



## seery (Sep 12, 2007)

I own 3.

CPF total is 11.


----------



## lasercrazy (Sep 12, 2007)

I own 1.

CPF total is 12.


----------



## BSCOTT1504 (Sep 12, 2007)

I own one,,,,,

The total is 13


----------



## Dr.K (Sep 12, 2007)

2 here = 15


----------



## Brozneo (Sep 12, 2007)

I own two (used to have four) - one is for sale!!!

Board total: 17


----------



## Max Brightness (Sep 12, 2007)

I have 2.

Board total: 19


----------



## greenLED (Sep 13, 2007)

make that 20


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 13, 2007)

I own one
CPF Total: 21 :thumbsup:


----------



## Well-Lit (Sep 13, 2007)

Two For me

Total: 23


----------



## Nathan (Sep 13, 2007)

I have one.

CPF total: 24


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 13, 2007)

I have one.

*BLACK *TYPE III ANODIZED :nana:
I've seen a purple one around here somewhere.

I wonder how many that Atomic Chicken has now.

CPF total = 25


----------



## Lichtschalter (Sep 13, 2007)

Look - there's one in my pocket! 

CPF total = 26


----------



## lys_og_varme (Sep 13, 2007)

One for me, total 27.

(ps, anyone heard from Atomic and his Aviatrix?)


----------



## winston (Sep 13, 2007)

If you count ones with a non-functioning bulb, I'll be 28. The LEDs work fine, after all.
-Winston


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 13, 2007)

"just" one here

Total: 29


----------



## Wetterman (Sep 13, 2007)

29+2=31


----------



## Daniel_sk (Sep 13, 2007)

I own one A2.
Total 32.


----------



## strideredc (Sep 13, 2007)

make that 33


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 13, 2007)

1 x here,

total 33...too slow, now it's 34


----------



## LA OZ (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 total 35


----------



## quokked (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 total 36


----------



## half-watt (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 = 37


----------



## Valolammas (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 = 38

I have a feeling this is going to be a long thread by the time everyone has pitched in...


----------



## GreySave (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 = 39


----------



## lys_og_varme (Sep 13, 2007)

so far, useing MSRP, we have about $ 7600 worth of A2....


----------



## prinsen-ranch (Sep 13, 2007)

I own one.

CPF total = 40

Mark


----------



## socom1970 (Sep 13, 2007)

I own 1. That makes...

CPF running total: 41


----------



## christrose (Sep 13, 2007)

+2 = 43


----------



## Haz (Sep 13, 2007)

I own one as well

CFP Total = 44


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 13, 2007)

+8 

1 of each color + 2 addl white & 1 addl red

CFP total = 52


----------



## FrogmanM (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 Green LED

CPF total= 53

What a truely awesome flashlight the A2 is!


----------



## LA OZ (Sep 13, 2007)

Carpenter said:


> +8
> 
> 1 of each color + 2 addl white & 1 addl red
> 
> CFP total = 52


----------



## underdust (Sep 13, 2007)

+2

CPF Total = 55


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2007)

I own 1.
CPF total = 56.


----------



## SolarMan (Sep 13, 2007)

1 here! (YG)

CPF total is now: 57


----------



## Dinan (Sep 13, 2007)

A2 with white LED's here!
Total: 58


----------



## Illum (Sep 13, 2007)

3 in collection

total: 61

wait till bawko heard about this.....


----------



## firefly99 (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 = 62


----------



## mx125 (Sep 13, 2007)

firefly99 said:


> +1 = 62


 
+1 = 63


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 13, 2007)

One more.

Board total is 64.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Sep 13, 2007)

I had two, but sold my second one. now all i have is my origanal.
+1, board total =65


----------



## AvroArrow (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 (WH) = 66


----------



## hellcat (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Gang!!! First post:wave:

+1=67


----------



## dolbyyy (Sep 13, 2007)

I own 4 (White,Blue,Green,Red)

Total = 71 :wave:


----------



## Novaflash (Sep 13, 2007)

(1) here

Total= 72


----------



## BSBG (Sep 13, 2007)

My 3 makes:

75 Total


----------



## CLHC (Sep 13, 2007)

Howdy and Welcome to *hellcat*!


----------



## cbdudley (Sep 13, 2007)

1 white, 1 red, 1 yellow/green

Total 78


----------



## elgarak (Sep 13, 2007)

1+ = 79

(had to throw some RPN in there  )


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 13, 2007)

one square old style white led goes with me on all my ghost hunts.:twothumbs


----------



## BSBG (Sep 13, 2007)

elgarak said:


> 1+ = 79
> 
> (had to throw some RPN in there  )



No "=" on my RPN HP... :devil:


----------



## cnjl3 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have "one" A2

CPF total: 81


----------



## TorchEnvy (Sep 13, 2007)

I own an A2.

CPF total: 82


----------



## SunStar (Sep 13, 2007)

+1


----------



## Mike 208 (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 = 40


----------



## flash_bang (Sep 13, 2007)

current total is 84(I have no A2's)


----------



## Patriot (Sep 14, 2007)

Current total is 

85


----------



## The Porcupine (Sep 14, 2007)

I own one
Current total: 86


----------



## dudemar (Sep 14, 2007)

I am the noble owner of one Surefire A2.

Current total= 87


----------



## strideredc (Sep 14, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> current total is 84


 
flash bang, you own 44 A2's?:green:

m


----------



## Lichtschalter (Sep 14, 2007)

@striderc: no, he doesn't. The counting was at 83 before Mike208 posted +1 = 40 (maybe a cache problem?), which is wrong. It should have been 84.

As far as I can see, the error has been corrected by flashbang - but if he owns an A2, we're 1 off. 

Therefore, it would be great if people posted "I have 1/2/3" or "count corrected" instead of posting just the new total count!


----------



## Penguin (Sep 14, 2007)

I own one, current total: 88


----------



## Quickbeam (Sep 14, 2007)

I own 2, current total: 90


----------



## flash_bang (Sep 14, 2007)

I've corrected my post above, Patriot, do you have an A2?


----------



## planex (Sep 14, 2007)

I own 1, current total: 91


----------



## tsl (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 2.

Current total: 93.


----------



## litlmh (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't post too often, but I've got one here too... 

Total: 94


----------



## Toglud (Sep 14, 2007)

I own one, current total:95


----------



## leukos (Sep 14, 2007)

My 3 make it 98. :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesaber (Sep 15, 2007)

I own one, current total:99


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just bought another one! All of us need help.

CPF Total: 100


----------



## carrot (Sep 15, 2007)

100++ is 101.


----------



## Ritch (Sep 15, 2007)

+1, total is 102


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 15, 2007)

+2 = 104


----------



## allthumbs (Sep 15, 2007)

+1 
board total 105


----------



## elnino (Sep 15, 2007)

I own one, total = 106


----------



## Bright (Sep 16, 2007)

I own one, total = 107


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 16, 2007)

is this a new "the never ending story"?


----------



## Illum (Sep 16, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> is this a new "the never ending story"?



I really have no idea where this is going....or whether the intentions of the threader is anything but practical


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 16, 2007)

+ 1 = 108


----------



## Westlicht (Sep 16, 2007)

+1=109


----------



## Dan0s (Sep 16, 2007)

+1 Total is now = 110


----------



## CanadaBright (Sep 16, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I really have no idea where this is going....or whether the intentions of the threader is anything but practical




I have no real care to use the info from this thread for anything, just with the rave and reviews and hype (rightfully so) the A2 gets, I was just curious how many we have as a group.

I thank everybody for responding, and hopefully we can keep the tally growing.


----------



## h_nu (Sep 17, 2007)

I own one "white".

Posted total is now 111.


----------



## anomalous (Sep 17, 2007)

I own a white-LED A2. +1

Total: 112


----------



## jgdawes (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got one white led version

Total: 113


----------



## FiftyCalAl (Sep 19, 2007)

I own 4, so total is 117


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 20, 2007)

I own one, total is now 118.


----------



## z282z06 (Sep 20, 2007)

I own a white one, TOTAL 119

I want a red one, just waiting for the right moment.

Does anyone make an led conversion for the xenon bulb?


----------



## J_Roc (Sep 20, 2007)

I own 1 (wht leds)

Make the total 120...


----------



## Black Majik (Sep 20, 2007)

I own 1 red LED

BOARD TOTAL: 121


----------



## Lampje (Sep 20, 2007)

One Red makes a Board Total of 122.


----------



## Qoose (Sep 20, 2007)

+1 One Green right now.

Total 123.


----------



## kakster (Sep 21, 2007)

+2, running total is now 125


----------



## Alpine (Sep 22, 2007)

Add 1.

Total now 126.


----------



## SolarMan (Sep 22, 2007)

I gave mine away (to my father...who actually does fly airplanes)

...but he isn't a CPF member...

-1

board total is now 125

ps: I gave him the YG...and it is perfect for his maps (which surprises me because they are mostly yellow and green).


----------



## Dan_GSR (Sep 25, 2007)

have one with white LEDs that is my EDC

Total 126


----------



## hnsn (Sep 25, 2007)

+1 = 127


----------



## Grox (Sep 25, 2007)

+2
=129


----------



## dyyys1 (Sep 26, 2007)

+1 
=130


----------



## greenLED (Sep 26, 2007)

Make that 131


----------



## Carpenter (Sep 26, 2007)

Carpenter said:


> +8
> 
> 1 of each color + 2 addl white & 1 addl red
> 
> CFP total = 52


 
Add another one to my count


Now up to 132 total


----------



## ADDICTED2LITE (Sep 27, 2007)

+1 white s/n A09304

Total 133.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump, lol. 
+16, misc colors.
Total 149.


----------



## naloxone (Oct 2, 2007)

Own 1 aviatrix White/YG mod

CPF total: 150


----------



## who (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 White
+1 Green

CPF Total = 152


----------



## Glock40 (Oct 2, 2007)

I own one....Total is 153


----------



## Hawkeye62 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got me one!!! Love it. +1 = 154


----------



## LA OZ (Oct 2, 2007)

+ another one = 155


----------



## lightemup (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm really starting to think i'm a Surefire outsider without an A2 

MUST RESIST TEMPTATION, MUST HOLD OUT FOR X300


----------



## indycrucible (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 = 156


----------



## Hoghead (Oct 2, 2007)

+4=160


----------



## Shreklight (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got my first one.


Total : 161


----------



## davidra (Oct 9, 2007)

Up to 164....


----------



## Lampje (Oct 13, 2007)

I bought myself another one, a white led version this time. Makes a board total of 165.


----------



## AVR Mark (Oct 13, 2007)

I have had my rounded body A2 with red LEDs for a little over two weeks. 

Board Total 166.

This is my first post, but I have been reading this board for quite a while.

Mark


----------



## MikeM (Oct 16, 2007)

I just picked up an A2 with white LEDs while on vacation.
That brings the total to 167. 

Mike


----------



## Carpenter (Oct 16, 2007)

Picked up 2 more to give me 2 complete sets

Total = 169


----------



## Chris201W (Oct 18, 2007)

One here

Total: 170


----------



## Scott112 (Oct 19, 2007)

One for me.
That makes the total 171


----------



## chris1 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have two
Total is 173


----------



## jufam44 (Oct 19, 2007)

+5, 178


----------



## Old Farmer (Oct 19, 2007)

Got one!


----------



## Lampje (Oct 20, 2007)

Old Farmer said:


> Got one!



Board Total: 179


----------



## Timson (Oct 20, 2007)

I have a Red one,

Board Total *180*

Tim.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 20, 2007)

You forgot to count the Ol' Farmer's one in post #129, lol. 
The total is 181.

EDIT: Wrong - sorry!! it was counted in post #130


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 20, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You forgot to count the Ol' Farmer's one in post #129, lol.
> The total is 181.


Lampje counted Old Farmer's A2, at #130. 
So the total should be 180.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 22, 2007)

I got my post #132 wrong and edited it to read Total 180, but no sooner had I done that than the Ol' Farmer has gone and put his A2 up for sale, so soon it will be back down even further, to 179, lol.


----------



## souptree (Oct 23, 2007)

181 for the Orange A2.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, MikeLip bought the Ol' Farmer's A2, so it stays in CPF and I suppose the number doesn't change. Still 181.

_*[*Thinks: maybe souptree could be persuaded to sell me his orange one. I've always wanted it, ever since I first saw his thread about it.*]*_


----------



## skalomax (Oct 23, 2007)

Got my old style A2, So...182.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine makes *183*.


----------



## ScooterBug (Oct 23, 2007)

one for me. 184


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 23, 2007)

Cool list. Anybody have an estimate as to the total number of A2s produced?


----------



## Icebreak (Oct 24, 2007)

A couple of pics. 

*A2






A2 *with an associate.


----------



## mdtsl (Oct 24, 2007)

One for me (so far!). Board total 185.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 24, 2007)

Pardon the interruption...

If anyone has a BLACK A2, please post here as well:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171632
(that means you, Icebreak! )

Carry on...


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2007)

At least 4 passed through my hands and onwards to new owners but I only kept 1 for myself. 

Didn't know CPF took so many of the special black A2's. My 'beating the drum' thread is suspected to have had something to do with this by many 

A pity because my own personal A2 is out of action for a while: even on fresh batteries only the LEDs light up. The incan used to light for a while out-of-regulation. Guess it's time for the A2 to make a trip to Fountain Valley..


----------



## lightemup (Oct 25, 2007)

+1 Green LED A2, Board total 186 

I really held out didn't I


----------



## TxShooter (Oct 25, 2007)

1 Red for me and another for my father. Board total 188.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 25, 2007)

1 white for me. Total 189


----------



## ttran97 (Oct 26, 2007)

1 white, 1 blue for me. Total 191


----------



## Lightguy27 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well I have one so.... 
Board Total:192


----------



## Dark Light (Oct 27, 2007)

1 red, board total 193


----------



## lowatts (Nov 16, 2007)

1 white for me. Total 194


----------



## Kato (Nov 16, 2007)

Add one for me.

Total: 195


----------



## DanielG (Nov 16, 2007)

+1 Y/G here 

196

You guys suck. I'm already looking at another, just to have it


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 16, 2007)

$38,220.00 worth of A2's you guys are sick, just down right sick.......:thinking: wait a second I'm part this problem to :nana:.......


----------



## LED61 (Nov 16, 2007)

1 Y/G (SQUARE)
1 BL (ROUND)
2 RD (SQUARE)
1 WH(SQUARE)
1 GR (ROUND)

THAT'S 6 FOR ME SO 

TOTAL= 202


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 23, 2007)

Just one white one here with the new round-style body.

Board total is now 203!


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 23, 2007)

I got another one board total =

204!


----------



## seery (Nov 23, 2007)

One brand new unopened Black A2 add to my current A2's.

Board total is 205.


----------



## JohnRussell (Nov 23, 2007)

(1) New A2 with red LEDs....


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 23, 2007)

seery said:


> One brand new unopened Black A2 add to my current A2's.
> 
> Board total is 205.


 

Black A2 ...Very nice seery.

Bord to total is now 206 only going off JR's post above mine


----------



## Bhustan (Nov 23, 2007)

1 black A2 with white LEDs.

CPF total: 207


----------



## petery83 (Nov 23, 2007)

1 A2 with white LEDs

Total: 208


----------



## Tigerotor77W (Nov 24, 2007)

Red LEDs; 1

Total: 209


----------



## Telkin (Nov 24, 2007)

I have one Coming.

Total: 210


----------



## JNewell (Nov 24, 2007)

1 old style A2-HA-WH

Total: 211


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Nov 26, 2007)

Just picked up a Y/G to go with my A2-HA-WH.

Board total
*212*


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 26, 2007)

1 (one) Here Black body with white emitters.(Supremeco deal)
new total 213.
Yaesumofo


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 29, 2007)

Got another A2-HA-RD last night:

BOARD TOTAL = 214 :thumbsup:


----------



## JPasquini (Nov 29, 2007)

+1 on an A2-HA-RD.

Board total: *215*

:twothumbs


----------



## Optik49 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Black A2 (216) *


----------



## ttran97 (Dec 2, 2007)

What do we do if we sell off an A2? I guess I have to subtract from the total because I sold one of mine...to avoid double counting if the person that bought it decided to post here.

So the count goes down to *215*...


----------



## rangemaster (Dec 2, 2007)

Square w/ white LEDs. Waiting for: LF bulb and Balko to get goin' on his rings again. Will get the one red-two white LEDs. A2 is L1's Big Brother.


----------



## Radio (Dec 2, 2007)

1 old style A2-HA-WH (216)


----------



## MrBadExample (Dec 3, 2007)

+1 A2-HA-GN, on the way.  I think it is now 218 as it seems post#172 was not counted? :shrug:


----------



## benchmade_boy (Dec 10, 2007)

-1 I lost my only surefire the other day. my beloved surefire A2 217 now.


----------



## pjandyho (Dec 10, 2007)

A black one for me. That makes it 218.


----------



## TMorita (Dec 11, 2007)

+1 = 219

Toshi


----------



## WildChild (Dec 11, 2007)

+1 got my red LEDs A2 today! Total: 220


----------



## BSBG (Dec 12, 2007)

Sold my Green one, but bought a Red 

Net effect: No change.


----------



## onlinewarlord (Dec 13, 2007)

I've got an older 4 sided HA-WH A2

Total = 221


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Dec 13, 2007)

Mine is HA in White

Grand total of 222!!


----------



## ttran97 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, I just sold off my very last A2...so we're down to *221*. No more incandescent light bulbs for me to worry about! Whoohoo...well, except the ones in my two M6's.


----------



## who (Dec 17, 2007)

Back to 222. I went the other way, and have just added another Y/G A2 to my collection.
I recently re-discovered high power Mag, and have tripled my number of incandescent lights in a very short time.


----------



## Glock40 (Dec 17, 2007)

1 for me total is 223


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 18, 2007)

Just bought another one. Old style, flat sides, white LEDs.

Oh, and it's purple 

Total: 224


----------



## DM51 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tempest UK said:


> Just bought another one. Old style, flat sides, white LEDs.
> 
> *Oh, and it's purple*
> 
> Total: 224


*!!!!!!!! *

*GNNAAARRGHLBLBLBLLGLL*

*You mean... Like Size15's one?*


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 18, 2007)

Yup, just like that 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DM51 (Dec 18, 2007)

[green ink] GGRRRMMBLMBLLML. [/green ink]

Very good find! Where did you get it?

Let's see some pics - I think you must have quite a collection by now.


----------



## Tempest UK (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks  I'll post some pics when it arrives.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 19, 2007)

Total 227.

1 x HA Nat
2 x HA Blk

Ian, UK


----------



## fooj (Dec 29, 2007)

227 + my 3 = *230*


----------



## TJx (Dec 29, 2007)

+1
= 231


----------



## kongfuchicken (Dec 29, 2007)

3 in the family.
Total 234


----------



## Terry M (Dec 29, 2007)

+1 for me
235


----------



## cland72 (Feb 23, 2015)

Necro thread resurrection!

I own: 1 (natural HA)
Board total: 236


----------



## sgt253 (Feb 23, 2015)

I own one (1) hard anodized from 2005.
Yellow/ green originally. 
Now white. 
Traded led ring with another Forum member.
Board total: 237


----------



## BigBluefish (Feb 23, 2015)

I have an HA-WH and an HA-YG. 
Had an HA-WH, sold it. Bought another. Kept it.
Had an HA-YG, sold it. Bought another. Kept it.
Had an HA-RD, sold it. Had another HA-RD. Sold it. 
Had an HA-GR sold it. 
Had an HA-with a Calipsoii warm white LED, and STUPIDLY sold it. 
Board total: 239


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Feb 24, 2015)

I have one with a Calipsoii ring.

Count now ... 240

One red and two warm white. Calipsoii custom set mine to adjust from low to high rather than high to low. Nice light, but it has been parked in favor of another light I carry in my flight bag. I'm an airline pilot, but I found it not to be as airplane friendly as the name would imply.


----------



## jmoyat (Feb 24, 2015)

I own one (HA Nat) and love it!

Total count: 241


----------



## Lucky Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice thread! Hadn't seen it before.

I have:
One A2 red
One A2 white (converted to red with Calipsoii ring)
One A2 blue - 4 flats

So - total count now: 244


----------



## Gunnerboy (Feb 28, 2015)

I own two..
- One four-sided
- One round

Board Total: 246


----------



## Maxbelg (Feb 28, 2015)

Just got a nice NIB four-flats Red (I sanded the LEDS for a perfect red beam), now with Lumens Factory bulb.
It beats all my Hi-CRI LEDs for color rendering!!!

Board Total 247


----------



## kssmith (Mar 3, 2015)

Not sure if it counts, but I have an AZ2, so if so;

Total 248


----------



## walterr839 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have three bringing to total to 251
Two four flats one round
The flats have Calipsoii rings


----------



## A264 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi
I have 11-A2s total
1-red rest white
3-have four flats
sorry
total=262


----------



## BigBluefish (Apr 30, 2015)

Bought another one recently. An A2 white with a warm - white Onion Ring. 
So I think we are up to a total =263.


----------

